# My cat follows me, advice please!



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

My cat Margot has started following my husband and I when we go out. It's worst when we take the dog out, she drives the dog to distraction, so you're pretty much dragging him around, and it also means that he can't go to the park because it means crossing a main road. Our other cat follows us to the end of the jitty where we live, but Margot will literally follow us anywhere. My husband walked the dog to pick me up from work one evening and the cat followed him all the way there (through the town, over a main road). By the time she got to where I work she was totally lost and started yowling.

She won't let us pick her up when we're outside because she knows we'll take her indoors. When we take the dog out she bolts out of the cat flap before we can lock it. Now, we either have to coax her into a room so we can lock her in for a bit or one of us will distract her while the other leaves or takes the dog out. She's generally has good road sense but bolts about when she is trying to wind up the dog. 

Has anyone experienced this before? Is there anything I can do? We think she came a little unhinged when our old cat died, they were really close and now she's very clingy to us. I think she needs a companion but I don't think I can fit another pet in the house. 

Any advice will be appreciated.


----------



## Miss-Meow (Sep 13, 2009)

Ooh an interesting problem! I can only think of two things really.

Keeping her in. You lock the cat flap before you get the dog excited about going out. Don't make a show of it. just covertly go and lock it. Then take the dog out. Or maybe even put her in a room to herself while you go out. She might yowl and scratch and cry a bit and it's not ideal but after noticing her human isn't coming back chances are she'll settle down.

Or.. you take her with you. Introduce her to a cat harness and see if she'll walk with you. I'm not really sure if that would work but she seems keen to go with you, so why not let her in a safe way? (Providing she doesn't upset the dog too much)?

I can't really think of anything else no doubt some one will be a long with more advice for you soon !


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Miss-Meow said:


> Ooh an interesting problem! I can only think of two things really.
> 
> Keeping her in. You lock the cat flap before you get the dog excited about going out. Don't make a show of it. just covertly go and lock it. Then take the dog out. Or maybe even put her in a room to herself while you go out. She might yowl and scratch and cry a bit and it's not ideal but after noticing her human isn't coming back chances are she'll settle down.
> 
> ...


I was going to suggest the lead as well - if she wants to go for a walk with you, take her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I have had several cats that followed me - at one time I used to regularly go for walks with four of them. Your solution is simple - if you can't safely walk the cat with the dog, you will simply have to shut the cat up before you walk the dog.

Liz


----------



## ophelia (Feb 11, 2009)

thankyou all for your advice. We have considered a harness, maybe for when she follows us without the dog. We usually do lock the cat flap, but sometimes she's already outside. 

I think it will have to be about managing the situation, as she is fine the rest of the time. I don't want to lose her on the road, so if it means locking her up a few times a day while the dog gets walked then so be it.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

our cat comes for a walk also, it's quite funny really me walking 3 terriers and a cat as well following, it's given the neighbours a laugh any way.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I sometimes have this problem with my cats and have to pick them up and put them back in the house for their own safety. However, what sometimes works is to walk quietly and in total silence, cross to the other side and don't look back at them, just completely ignore them, then with any luck, and specially if someone passes by and makes a noise or they get slightly alarmed in some other way, they will forget about you and disappear back homewards. Like I say, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't.


----------



## dharma66 (Oct 25, 2009)

Our neighbours cat used to follow them when dog walking. Fortunately, there were only very quiet roads involved.

Tis is especially fortunate as the cat also used to jump onto the car when they drove off the driveway! It usually jumped off at the end of the road, but a couple of times they were surprised to find the cat on the car roof when they got out at the shops!

There are a few stories about this cat...


----------



## ShannonLouise. (Feb 2, 2009)

I had this problem with my cat Tommy! He would follow me to the top of our estate on the way to school but id have to shoo him away and i felt soo horrible  He got run over at 9months in January though


----------

